
How DNA can be used to store computer data - jonbaer
http://www.bbc.com/news/av/science-environment-43395686/how-dna-can-be-used-to-store-computer-data
======
dekhn
Ugh. nobody has made a coherent case for DNA storage yet. Yes, we know in
theory it can store a ton of data. But we have other methods that work better
now and will continue to scale more affordably for the foreseeable future.

